# FS: African Cichlids (Haps & Peacocks) from my Show Tank



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

After lots of thought. I have concluded to a hard decision to sell my Show Quality (most of them) fish and turn this tank into a planted "serene" tank. You can catch up on the story here: Show Tank Haps, Peacocks etc: To Sell or not to sell? - Aquarium Forum - Fish Forum - BCAQUARIA

After I posted in the above thread that I will be selling my stock, I have been swamped with multiple PMs, so I decided to make it official and post them up for sale.

Blue Dolphins x 4 = $40 *SOLD*
*Aurora = $10*
Kadango (Show Quality) = $40 *SOLD*
Fryeri (Show Quality) = $40 *SOLD*
Aulonocara Baenschi = $20 each *SOLD*
Big Green Hap = $20 *SOLD*
Fullebourni Pair = $30 *SOLD*
*Gold Tin Foil Barb = $20* *(obo)*
Synd. Catfish (I am keeping for now)
Yellow Labs (I am keeping for now)

Once fish are sold, I will also be selling aragonite "live" sand in this tank for $30. I spent $160+tax for it. These are the best for african cichlid tanks as they keep the tank pH stable and high and their sandy nature entices fish to sift through the sand as they do so in the wild.

I will be posting a video (which is currently being uploaded) shortly. You can see the sizes of the fish from the video. If someone still needs me to list the size of each fish, I will do so at that time. For references, Gold Tin Foil Barb is around 10-11" and the tank is 6 feet long.

Video: YouTube - 125 Gallon Tank - African Cichlids

*Due to too many enquirers and my previous experience of people changing minds, I've decided to do this as first come, first serve.*

If anyone is interested, then PM me for details.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Oh no  u decided to do it huh I wish u luck on the sale and finding good homes for all the fishies


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

Claudia said:


> Oh no  u decided to do it huh I wish u luck on the sale and finding good homes for all the fishies


I know...its hard to get rid of them. I will make sure they go to good homes or I will just end up keeping them as I am in no rush to sell them. I would rather have them to go to good homes where they are well taken care of.


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

blue dolphins tentatively on hold.


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

i want your blue dolphins , if dont show i will get it! thks


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

pisces said:


> i want your blue dolphins , if dont show i will get it! thks


no problem. you are 2nd in line 

-----

Fryeri tentatively on hold


----------



## silvciv888 (May 4, 2010)

how big are the baenschi? they colored up? how big is kadango?


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

silvciv888 said:


> how big are the baenschi? they colored up? how big is kadango?


Kadango around 7" (thick and colorful)
Baenschi around 4" - just starting to color up


----------



## DAVIS (Apr 26, 2010)

u have a pm thanks


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

DAVIS said:


> u have a pm thanks


pm replied.

------
Green Hap on hold
Baenchis on hold


----------



## silvciv888 (May 4, 2010)

dibs! 10char

the dolphins are nice!


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

silvciv888 said:


> dibs! 10char
> 
> the dolphins are nice!


Thanks for your positive comments 
BTW what does 10char mean?

----

I am surprised the Kadango isn't spoken for yet.


----------



## silvciv888 (May 4, 2010)

dammit. so everything is spoken for?


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

kadango isn't spoken for.
Fullebourni pair arent spoken for.
Baesenchi, 50% chance that it will be available
Catfish is still up

Maybe I should just do first come first serve...


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

ok, changed this to first come first serve.

I will be free tomorrow after 6:00PM and Thursday morning and afternoon (busy at evening and on Friday)


----------



## silvciv888 (May 4, 2010)

theres gonna be a mad dash to your place bro


----------



## ngo911 (May 19, 2010)

Were the dolphins $40 for all four? If so good deal!

Which ones where the Baenschi? The silver ones?

I wish I could pickup some of your show peacocks but my tank is only 55g...


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

ngo911 said:


> Were the dolphins $40 for all four? If so good deal!
> 
> Which ones where the Baenschi? The silver ones?
> 
> I wish I could pickup some of your show peacocks but my tank is only 55g...


Yes, its $40 for all 4.

I underpriced most of them for a quick sale.

I wouldn't say my peacocks are show quality (yet)  They are still small and only starting to color up.

I dont have any silver fish in my tank.

----

I "could" put some of my blue dolphins (2-3") for sale here but I would need to consult with the mods first as I got them from a group buy and it would be unfair for current sponsors (if they have blue dolphins for sale).


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

Fullebourni pair and Dolphins are gone.

I will update again tomorrow as there are more people coming my way


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

Minimum Requirement for fish below: *6 feet tank!* (or a 5feet tank that is deep and tall...120Gallons?)
Kadango (Show Quality)
Fryeri (Show Quality)
Big Green Hap
Synd Catfish


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

Dolphins are gone ?


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

pisces said:


> Dolphins are gone ?


Sorry, they are gone.

There were 2 people at my place at the same time for the same fish...they ended up splitting 2 each.


----------



## hotrod77 (Apr 22, 2010)

you had pm


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

hotrod77 said:


> you had pm


PM replied!


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

kadango, fryeri, baesenchi *sold.*

aurora, green hap, tin foil barb left

*Deals:*
aurora + green hap $20 package deal.
Tin foil barb (obo - because someone asked if it was obo)
All aragnoite sand in tank $30


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

green hap sold

only aurora left


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

aurora and tin foil barb still up for sale.

*Last Call!* If no one buys them, I will "trade-in" at a fish store.


----------



## Discus (Apr 23, 2010)

is that just one tin foil barb? or is there multiple ones? because its rare for people to be selling just one as they are a schooling fish


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

Its just one. Are you interested in buying?


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

last bump! They will be "donated" tomorrow


----------



## ninez (Apr 21, 2010)

What's left?

Is aurora 
Species Profiles -- Cichlid-Forum

Thanks


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

1 x Aurora
1 x Gold Tin Foil Barb


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

all gone. closing.

Will have another "clean" thread up in a few days for blue dolphins


----------

